# [Fri 2nd Dec 2011] OFFLINE BRIXTON HIP HOP SPECIAL with The Scribes (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Nov 27, 2011)

Club starts: 10pm
 Band onstage: 11:30pm
 DJs till - 2:30am
 FREE ALL NIGHT!

 We've got a big indie-ska-hip-hop party going down in Brixton town, with Bristol's finest, THE SCRIBES live on stage, plus our crew of DJs playing the finest party tunes - and original videos, street photo slideshows and more. 

*LIVE ONSTAGE:*

THE SCRIBES
 Serving up a witty, unique brand of intelligent, gritty hip hop, this Bristol trio were described as 'UK's hottest hip hop' by 24-7 Magazine and with two great albums under their belts should be slamming it down at the Albert.

The band have performed extensively with artists such as Pendulum, Tinie Tempah, Get Cape Wear Cape Fly, Arrested Development, Wiley, Westwood and Skinnymanas well as 2010's Glastonbury festival.
 "One not to miss" *Music Week*
 "Raw and exciting, honest and sensitive, a soulful brand of rap"* Metro UK*

 DJs
 We'll have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including: 

*EDITOR (urban75)*
 Expect an ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping party package. 

*NIPSLA (Falling over studios)*
 Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)*
 More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

 MULTIMEDIA
 Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet. 

 MAP & DIRECTIONS
 The Albert is less than two minutes walk from Brixton station and a few minutes from the Brixton Academy. Turn left out of the tube station, take the second left down Coldharbour Lane (by the KFC), go past the Prince of Wales and it's the next pub on your left.

​


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2011)

This is tonight and the band are *ace*!
Come down and check out the new look Albert


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2011)

It's warming up nicely, with the pub surprisingly busy already. There's quite a few straaaaangers I ain't seen afore in there too.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2011)

That was great fun!


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2011)

PS There's an urbanite in that pic somewhere!


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2011)

That was an ace crowd. More pics here:







http://www.urban75.org/blog/hip-hopsters-the-scribes-slam-it-down-at-brixton-offline/


----------



## craigxcraig (Dec 3, 2011)

Ed, why are peeps holding up crisp packets, toothbrush (and on your blog, a plunger?)


----------



## colacubes (Dec 3, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> Ed, why are peeps holding up crisp packets, toothbrush (and on your blog, a plunger?)



They do an improvised rap where they rap about any item the crowd holds up.  It's genius


----------

